# ESSOP 3x3 Method



## IanTheCuber (Jan 8, 2012)

It isn't amazingly amazing or hard, but you still have to know orientation and permutation, any way you want. This is meant more for experamination and somewhat FMC. It stands for Equator-Seperation of corners-Seperation of edges-Orientation-Permutation.

1. Solve the equator layer
2. Bring the corners to their proper layer
3. Bring the edges to their proper layer using M and U moves
4. Orient both layers
5. Permute both layers

It's a very standard method.


----------



## RNewms27 (Jan 8, 2012)

This does not seem very efficient for FMC and it has been mentioned before.


----------



## Julian (Jan 8, 2012)

http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Belt


----------

